# Charles Daly Field



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know Charles Daly are definitely not the best shotguns so we'll get that out of the way before the bashing begins. My nephew, who is very interested in working on guns, got one and is looking for a bolt assembly for a semi auto Field model in 12ga. We can't find anybody with the item in stock anywhere online. It is a fairly common problem with those guns. Anyways, Some leads have said that some Remington parts will fit but I was wondering if anybody else has had experience with this exact model and this problem. We are trying all avenues before trying to get one made at a gun smith. Any ideas? Thanks in advance! If anybody has one they would like to get rid of for parts he may be interested as well!!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I believe KBI used to inport them from Turkey, I took one in from a customer many years ago for money owed to me and I never could get the gun to work properly. got rid of it- it might be cheaper for you to buy another gun on Gun Broker or Guns America than to pay to have one made. first of all you would need a blueprint for it and a machine shop is going to charge ( price in Akron, Ohio ) $100.00 an hour plus steel - any tooling they would have to buy to make it- and heat treating . if you can find a Gunsmith down in your area his Hourly rate may be less but you are still going to have to pay for metal, tooling and heat treating. its been so long since I seen one of those ( about 7 years ) i do not know if a Remington Bolt could be retrofit onto it or not.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I have had one for years. It seemed to be identical to my friend's SKB. After firing thousands of rounds through it I had a problem with it throwing ejectors but had it repaired and it seemed fine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info guys. Playbouy, What exactly is an SKB? Im pretty familiar with guns but for some reason I dont think I know SKB stands for. LOL


----------

